# How To Cycle!?



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a noob question..

Could you guys explain to me the best way to cycle a 60-75 gal?
how would I do it?

I bought a ph, ammonia, nitrate and nitrite test kit. I have all four now.

but what should I do once I get the tank!?

thanks, all opinions would be appreciated


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

The best/easiest way is to find some cycled media. But for slow way maybe somebody can link clusters write up on cycling or search for it. I'm not sure if they stickied it or not.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Agree... Cycling 101: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/196087-cycling-101/


----------

